# kochkunst und angeln gleichzeitig skillen



## Marcool6 (27. Oktober 2008)

hallo,

ich bin lvl 70 und möchte bis zum addon noch angeln und kochen hochskillen. meine frage ist woher bekomme ich rezepte dessen mats ich durch angeln bekomme und an welchen stellen angel ich diese fische? wäre erfreut über antworten, damit das skillen der beiden berufe besser miteinander zu kombinieren ist und schneller geht.

mfg Dämonax


----------



## vickie (27. Oktober 2008)

Rezepte kannste käuflich beim NPC oder Lehrer erwerben und Fische musst egucken wo du die angelst.
Kannste auch bei Buffed nachschauen.
Gibt viel Wasser und viele Fische in WoW von daher ist manchmal suchen angesagt.....


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2008)

Am besten guckst Du was für Fische du aktuell bekommst auf deinem Level und suchst Dir dann bei buffed die Rezepte raus.


----------



## Marcool6 (27. Oktober 2008)

ok danke so mach ichs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (28. Oktober 2008)

Marcool6 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich bin lvl 70 und möchte bis zum addon noch angeln und kochen hochskillen. meine frage ist woher bekomme ich rezepte dessen mats ich durch angeln bekomme und an welchen stellen angel ich diese fische? wäre erfreut über antworten, damit das skillen der beiden berufe besser miteinander zu kombinieren ist und schneller geht.
> 
> mfg Dämonax




Grüße,

die meisten Fischrezepte erhältst du in Beutebucht im Steingebäude "Alte Hafenbehörde" bei dem Koch, am Dampfdruckpier in Tanaris sowie in Feralas in der Mondfedernfeste (Allianz) bzw. Camp Mojache (Horde).

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------

